# MISC | Flight Simulators



## mrsmartman

_"It isn't easy to get back into flying when you haven't flown for a while."_

*Your Trusted Source of Aviation Photographs*


----------



## mrsmartman

*Your Trusted Source of Aviation Photographs*


----------



## mrsmartman

It seems that DGFS is not well received by the flight sim community. Could Dovetail Games tame the flight sim enthusiasts around the world?


----------



## mrsmartman

*Superiority of Flight Sim Community*


----------



## Garbo

This is my last video about the scenery of New york city! Hope you enjoy this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdETdGQwLmo


----------



## Garbo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqDWF0FNz1o

Here is a little video about Moscow scenery.


----------



## TopoGigio




----------



## Garbo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV51xaZKNh0


----------



## TopoGigio




----------



## Garbo

I've made a short trip around Baku!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feVwjf1miLY


----------



## TopoGigio

This is one of my favourites airports in the world; not only because the great variety of airlines it holds, but because the number of planes that depart and land each day: *Amsterdam Airport Schiphol*

Also you can check the new FlyTampa Amsterdan Scenary released some weeks ago


----------



## TopoGigio

SimMarket *Bangkok 2013*


----------



## Garbo

Warsaw X

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r53fsHuRY5E


----------



## mrsmartman

*The future of flight simulation is now.*
X-Plane 11 is the detailed, realistic, and modern simulator you’ve been waiting for.


----------



## mrsmartman

mrsmartman said:


> *Superiority of Flight Sim Community*


*TrackerXP*
An alternative to TrackIR











Read the Free TrackerXP_ReadMe.pdf


----------



## Garbo

Flight around the isle of Madeira.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VioyrJtxZtU


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## EightFive

I remember the classics. 






Also, the mods allowed servers for combat flight simulator were bonkers.


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman

*PARTNERSHIP SERIES UPDATE – INTRODUCING NAVBLUE!*


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## jonathanNCJ

I've been an active Infinite flight simmer. has the most vibrant online community for mobile sim. Multiplayer and ATC support is awesome. They have recently added the live cockpits and upgraded 777 - 200 ER. V20.2 will have the 300ER. some clicks from my gameplay. planes are realistic. The scenery is not so.


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mediamonkey

I loved playing these, growing up


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## jonathanNCJ




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------

